# Show us your Marms



## spongebob (Apr 10, 2009)

There's a lot of variation in Marbled Velvet Geckos (Oedura marmorata) "marms".

I'd be interested in seeing what's about and who's breeding, so please add to this thread. 

I'll start with mine. There are supposed to be from an area round 200kms south of Broome. I've got a few and these are my best coloured adults and 3 month old young.

Firstly the male






and the female





both together





young






Please add

Bob


----------



## TURBO8 (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry a crappy pic of my 5mnth old NT locale fat tailed marms but you get the general idea of what they look like ! will get some clearer pics tonight


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 10, 2009)

No need to repost mine , so heres a link 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/occi-marm-pics-107883


----------



## JasonL (Apr 10, 2009)

Cripes, nice marms Bob..what length is your biggest marm...I'm after some of those WA giants


----------



## warren63 (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is one of mine, unfortunately i dont have any recent shots of my others, will try tonight


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 10, 2009)

*Marmorata*

Bob. Here is some of mine i have left. Had to severely down size since the last time we spoke. Longreach, Alice, Western QLD and Lightning Ridge were some of the casualties. 
The NT Fat Tail Goes from purple to black depending on mood.
Interesting to see what the WA light and dark pair will throw.
Have a Light WA male that is due for a shed.


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 10, 2009)

The high yellows look sensational Bob. Like to see the 3mo in 6 months.


----------



## warren63 (Apr 10, 2009)

Just took this pic and getting eady to shed it is a Currawinya locale (South West QLD) got a pair of NT locale too but they are very shy


----------



## spongebob (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.

Jason here's a picture of one of the biggest females. Just over 20cm total length. All of them like to give a little nip, but I've never had one that bites hard. This one shows a really fat tail, which develops a cleft in the middle as the two fat storage areas on each side fill up. This is really pronounced in the NT fat tails






and this is one month old youngster. They start on medium sizes criclets and after a month or so can easily manage adult crickets






Keep the pictures coming. I'd love to see some more of the fat tails


----------



## JasonL (Apr 10, 2009)

20cm...that a good size animal, esp looking so good. I might have to call over for a look...


----------



## warren63 (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is one of my NT locale marmoratas, this pair is about 15cms each but you wouldnt know as they dont like to be seen


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 10, 2009)

Both fat tails with John McG hopefully mating with his males.
Yearling Western QLD- Lightning Ridge.


----------



## Mathew08 (Apr 11, 2009)

One from Longreach QLD


----------



## Lozza (Apr 11, 2009)

Those high yellow are awesome spongebob!

Juvie WA marm


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey Bob. Remember these?


----------



## spongebob (Apr 12, 2009)

frogboy said:


> Hey Bob. Remember these?



I sure do. You should have lots of little geckos pattering about....

Here's a single young NT fat tail I have 






Love to see some more and see any variation.
Bob


----------



## geckodan (Apr 12, 2009)

A few of my boring marms and almost-marms
O. marmorata Pannawonica




O. marmorata Meekatharra




O. marmorata High Yellow Alice Springs




O. marmorata Oenpelli




O. attenboroughi








O. gemmata




O. "christiani"


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 12, 2009)

danny.... id kill for that gemmata


----------



## spongebob (Apr 12, 2009)

Is the "christiani" adult?


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 12, 2009)

awesome!! i want them so bad  will have to invest in some of those little critters


----------



## Lozza (Apr 12, 2009)

hobbo said:


> danny.... id kill for that gemmata


mmmm me too - and the "christiani"


----------



## geckodan (Apr 13, 2009)

spongebob said:


> Is the "christiani" adult?


about 2/3 but hasn't changed much.


----------



## spongebob (Apr 13, 2009)

geckodan said:


> about 2/3 but hasn't changed much.



They look really good. Where are they from? 

Put me on your 'waitlist' for when you have some young!

cheers
Bob


----------



## JasonL (Apr 13, 2009)

spongebob said:


> Is the "christiani" adult?



Was wondering the same thing, it grabbed my out out of that bunch.... Thats a cracking gecko Danny.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 13, 2009)

Does it change colour from day to night much? is that it's night colours?


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry about the quality. Here you are Bob. One off spring of the Longreach trio.
Best i can do atm. Had to use mobile. Computer problems.


----------



## Jonny (Apr 13, 2009)

O. marmorata West MacDonnell Ranges Locality. Have the exact GPS coordinates somewhere.


----------



## spongebob (May 10, 2009)

I've just got some NT fat tails so I thought I'd add to this thread.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi guys,

These are my two marbled velvets. I was told by the breeder they were born December 07, so should be about 17 months old now. I have had a look underneath, they both look like girls. I was hoping for one of each. Does anyone think they look small for their age? These pics were probably taken 2-3 months ago. I'll try and get some more updated ones. 

Monique


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 1, 2009)

Depends on where they are from. Different locales grow to different lengths. Also depends on how much they are fed. Do you know what locale they are? I have two Western Qld marms hatched dec 07 that are about 140-150mm long. Unusual colouring. Nice gex though.


----------



## Stranger (Jun 1, 2009)

The size doesnt matter. They could have been fed differently. or the habitats different. there is no real certain size that they should be ..


----------



## r3ptile.boy (Jun 1, 2009)

hay guys i was just wondering how much a pair of these would set you back??


----------



## spongebob (Jun 1, 2009)

Depends which ones you are talking about, and age, condition etc Generally though adult marms are around $200 each, some cheaper, some more expensive


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jun 2, 2009)

I was told they were WA local. They have grown a fair bit since I've had them. They were probably about 8-10cm nose to tip when i got them in Feb. They're probably about 12cm now. I am wondering if they're old enough to tell the sex now. Should the boys be showing by now?? 

Thanks guys for the info. I might be on the look out for a boy now!

I'll try and get some new pics up tonight.


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 2, 2009)

If they are WA locale at 17mo you should be able to tell the difference. At 19mo my WA's are 160mm. As i said before growth rate depends on food intake.


----------



## Jungles (Jun 2, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how much a breeding pair of these little guys cost??????????


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jun 2, 2009)

Jungles said:


> Can anyone tell me how much a breeding pair of these little guys cost??????????



About $400-$550. depending on locale, breeder, quality of animals etc.
Id much prefer to spend that kinda cash on some nice dragons 

TBH they look about the right size to me although im no gecko expert only ever kept a few species and they wernt marbs.


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 2, 2009)

Depending on locale any where from $400 to $700


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jun 2, 2009)

frogboy said:


> Depending on locale any where from $400 to $700



for $700 they would wanna be made from gold.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jun 2, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> what sort of animal would you be looking at for 700? like any pics to get ideas?



one made from gold.


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 2, 2009)

Some WA Locale pairs still fetch $650. My mate sold a pair of good quality WA's only last week for $650.


----------



## Jungles (Jun 2, 2009)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> About $400-$550. depending on locale, breeder, quality of animals etc.
> Id much prefer to spend that kinda cash on some nice dragons
> 
> TBH they look about the right size to me although im no gecko expert only ever kept a few species and they wernt marbs.


 
Thanks mate....


----------



## spongebob (Jun 2, 2009)

Here's one of my largest youngsters of the WA lineage-about 7 months old. It's beginning to morph into adult colours. They take quite a time to do this and dont really get the full yellowness until adult size, which in my care is about 12 months.


----------



## warren63 (Jun 2, 2009)

Great Oeduras Spongebob, very impressed !! Too bad or glad you arent on Queensland you would make me penniless


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jun 3, 2009)

I saw this one at the last Melbourne expo. This guy was selling pairs of babies for $550 on the day I think, didn't have enough cash on me, so missed out. 

This one climbed up onto my hand so slowly and quietly and sat there, so gorgeous!!


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 28, 2009)

This is one i got from Bob about 2 months ago. H e is getting ready for a big breeding season hopefully.


----------



## warren63 (Jun 28, 2009)

I think they should make this thread a sticky !!


----------



## spongebob (Jul 4, 2009)

I've been asked for some more updated photos of the marms so I thought I'd post here to share. I've tried to make use of natural sunlight. While the winter sun is much softer the long shadows make it quite difficult to get shots without half the body in shade. Anyway I've tried my best. Again please add.

First a couple of the largest WA marms from the past seasons breeding.










and an adult female NT fat tail.





and a subadult NT fat tail (looks to be female too)


----------



## warren63 (Jul 4, 2009)

Very nice Bob !!!! thanks i got your other pics. Gee i wonder who requested the pics of the WA Marms  They are a must have and please put my name in permanent marker against a pair when its selling time.


----------



## Rocket (Jul 7, 2009)

I too agree that animals originating from the several localities from WA in captivity are the most appealing animals based on looks and size but O.marmorata in general are dirty filthy animals .

However, I love my animals but its a shame as I don't know the exact origin of the bloodline and locality of mine. They are from some of John McGrath's earlier progeny if that helps......

I'll throw up some photos later on...


----------



## Divan (Jul 7, 2009)

how big do NT fat tails get and around how much do they cost??
Thanx
Divan


----------



## gecko-mad (Jul 7, 2009)

go marmorata!!!!


----------



## Cj3cooper (Jul 8, 2009)

i am in the process of finishing my honours year at the moment, i studied thermoreg of marms in southern new south. got some cool pics. ill post them once i have resized them


----------



## spongebob (Jul 8, 2009)

Divan said:


> how big do NT fat tails get and around how much do they cost??
> Thanx
> Divan



Not as big as the WA ones which seem to be the biggest as far as I'm aware. So around 16cm. Cost about the same.


----------



## spongebob (Jul 8, 2009)

Cj3cooper said:


> i am in the process of finishing my honours year at the moment, i studied thermoreg of marms in southern new south. got some cool pics. ill post them once i have resized them



I'd be very interested in seeing pics of southern NSW marms


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 25, 2009)

will post my NT marms (Alice Springs) when i get some batteries for my camera.
Luke1 - I just house them in a 2 1/2ft x 2ft x 2ft glass tank, haven't had a problem with heat escaping and im from Victoria. Running a 10w heat mat and they are in a heated house so the temp is always constant at whatever i set.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah I know what you mean. It took a while for me to find good housing for my marms. I bought a gecko cave which is fantastic. They love it and I can check on them whenever I want without disturbing them too much. Although I find they hide most of the time up the top of the enclosure where the fake rock wall meets the lid. There's a very small gap, but they hide there and wait for the crickets to climb the wall.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 29, 2009)

There is a pair of O. gemmata on herptrader for $1,000.
Out of my price range ;(
Some Giant Cave Geckos yesterday and O. Gemmata today ... what will be posted tomorrow


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 3, 2009)

A guy in vic bought the giant caves.


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 3, 2009)

WA Marmorata breeding lineup for this year. Females


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 3, 2009)

Males


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Aug 3, 2009)

frogboy said:


> A guy in vic bought the giant caves.



haha was it u m8?
I asked the bloke about 20mins after the add was posted and he said they sold within 3minutes :shock:


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 3, 2009)

not me a bloke i know.


----------



## warren63 (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice Frogboy !!!


----------



## spongebob (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice fat tails Luke. Looks like you use tile racks like me.

Here's a couple of a NT fat tail with a really fat tail:











This is the youngster I posted pics of back in April. Now adult it looks to be a female. Waiting on hearing from the breeder about a male....


----------



## Brettix (Sep 6, 2009)

qld form


----------



## TURBO8 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Bob , i have a spare male N.T. Fat tailed form that is about 6 months old that you can have if you like !! as i only need the one male and ended up with 2 fems and 2 males!


----------



## warren63 (Nov 23, 2009)

Took a couple of pics tonight and thought i would add further to this thread. NT fat tail Marm and normal NT marm.


----------



## Dr_Greenthumb (Nov 23, 2009)

Here are some of my Darwin locale fat tails
I noticed Danny had names for his sub-species
Have the different localities been finally named?


----------



## Freeloader (Feb 19, 2010)

This is one that Rocket produced last year.


----------



## warren63 (Feb 20, 2010)

Great looking gecko, very unusual patterning. Nice to see this thread pop up again


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 20, 2010)

One of my Fat tails


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 20, 2010)

Bad photo but i have 6 of these guys W.a sandfire form going thru their change now


----------



## Rocket (Feb 26, 2010)

Freeloader, it turned out rather nice, in that case, I'll quite happily take it back 

Will you be breeding that one next season?


----------



## warren63 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just cleaning out hatchie tubs and thought i would take a few pics of this seasons successes


----------



## shane14 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice geckos guys, im hopefully getting a hatchy pair from a mate next year if his breed well.  Love the fat tails and the WA's


----------



## spongebob (Feb 27, 2010)

Warren, what are those hatchies? Look like big fat WA's to me...


----------



## Freeloader (Feb 27, 2010)

Always a chance to breed next season Rocket.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 27, 2010)

your hatchies look great Warren i like their patterning/colours now if only they weren't so flighty as adults.


----------



## spongebob (Feb 27, 2010)

spongebob said:


> Warren, what are those hatchies? Look like big fat WA's to me...



Or coggeri's enlarged by the photographic medium?


----------



## Rocket (Feb 28, 2010)

Heres some of the progeny from this season. Siblings to Freeloader's animal.

Goldfields locality, WA.


----------



## warren63 (Mar 1, 2010)

spongebob said:


> Warren, what are those hatchies? Look like big fat WA's to me...


No unfortunately those WA marms will be next season if they dont eat my out of house and home in the meantime. These are hatchies from my NT pair, which im told were wild caught



Sarah said:


> your hatchies look great Warren i like their patterning/colours now if only they weren't so flighty as adults.


Mine are flightly too but i can tempt them out holding a cricket in my fingers



spongebob said:


> Or coggeri's enlarged by the photographic medium?


Those Coggeri are still cooking away, finger crossed



Rocket said:


> Heres some of the progeny from this season. Siblings to Freeloader's animal.
> Goldfields locality, WA.


Shawn if they are half as good as those pics in Freeloaders post they will be crackers.


----------



## Rocket (Mar 1, 2010)

warren63, if you're that into crackers, feel free to take them off my hands


----------



## warren63 (Mar 2, 2010)

Rocket said:


> free


 thats a deal !!!:lol:


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi guys
Im after a mate for this one, it was sold to me as a Darwin fat tail form, is that accurate?
The reason i ask is that it looks different to other fat tails iv looked at buying
He is about 14 months old


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 2, 2010)

One more pic, any ideas on locale?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 3, 2010)

One more


----------



## Lovemydragons (Mar 3, 2010)

To all these people with pics of their adult marms in daylight, how did you do this?? Do you handle them, like are they happy sitting on something you lift out of the enclosure, or have you got them in another container/enclosure for pics? And if yes for that how do you get them there? Mine are so cranky they tail flick me and squeek at me anytime my hand comes into their enclosure just for cleaning/feeding. I don't think I could get my hand close enough to lift something they're sitting on, or they just plain run away and hide from me. Night time they will sit on the wall with me watching but that's about it, not great time for photos!


----------



## Freeloader (Mar 3, 2010)

The three WA Marms i have are pretty calm, happy to climb onto your arm and sit there. In saying that i wouldn't take them outside into daylight.


----------



## Freeloader (Mar 3, 2010)

The one in the third pic looks like it may go the same way as mine Rocket.


----------



## Rocket (Mar 5, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> The one in the third pic looks like it may go the same way as mine Rocket.



If thats the case..... do you want another one mate?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 5, 2010)

omg i soo want one of these. may have to look into buying a juvinile this coming season.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Mar 9, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> The three WA Marms i have are pretty calm, happy to climb onto your arm and sit there. In saying that i wouldn't take them outside into daylight.


 
Cool, My two are happy to sit on the walls etc while I'm there, or hunt food after the suns gone down but as soon as my hand goes in the enclosure they bolt for their tree trunk. I don't think I could trust them to sit anywhere outside their enclosure. I'd be happy for them just to sit on my hand inside there enclosure, just so I could get some pics of them. 

Oh well, at least they let me watch them now, maybe one day they'll settle a bit more for me!


----------



## warren63 (Mar 25, 2010)

Took some pics tonight of one of my pairs so thought i would post some pics


----------



## TNWJackson (Apr 8, 2010)

Here are a couple of reasons to buy your next WA marms from spongebob!

Potential male:







Potential female:


----------



## feathers (Apr 8, 2010)

Mate, how does Spongbob paint the nails of the females? I recon he must have the patience of a saint!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 8, 2010)

feathers said:


> Mate, how does Spongbob paint the nails of the females? I recon he must have the patience of a saint!


 Patience is one word for it, his lines are spectacular, they are some of the best geckos I've seen.

Thanks Gex


----------



## spongebob (Apr 9, 2010)

feathers said:


> Mate, how does Spongbob paint the nails of the females? I recon he must have the patience of a saint!



It's much easier than applying the eyeliner


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 12, 2010)

One more lol


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 20, 2010)

New arrival...


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice gecko man you post some pics in the social group


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 20, 2010)

Gibblore said:


> Nice gecko man you post some pics in the social group


Yeah no worries

Gex


----------



## slayer (Apr 20, 2010)

*This is one of my Mam's, got a hatchy photo on the way*

That last photo is a cracker.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 20, 2010)

slayer said:


> That last photo is a cracker.


Hey,
Looks like your marms are very similar to mine, do you know the locale of yours?

Gex


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 23, 2010)

*Updated Photo of Rockets Line.*

Male 155mm TL.


----------



## Rocket (May 26, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> Male 155mm TL.


 
He's a stunner, I will throw some updated photos up later of some of my marmorata collection.


----------



## trousersnakes (May 26, 2010)

Here,sa picture of a male I hope to breed this season!


----------



## Rocket (May 26, 2010)

Here's some random photos from the last few years of keeping and breeding Oedura marmorata.


----------



## warren63 (May 29, 2010)

Just cleaning out some hatchie tubs this morning and grabbed a couple of pics, gave up after this lot as they are wriggly little characters always looking for an opening :lol:


----------



## LullabyLizard (May 29, 2010)

They are so cute! Little fatties


----------



## sweetangel (Jun 2, 2010)

here is the little fella i just picked up from spongebob a few hours ago 
the little fella is so cute! and he didnt even try to bite me lol he kinda sat there pretty chilled after a while


----------



## Rocket (Sep 21, 2010)

I had my main male breeder outside today so I could take some shots.

Out of the 131 photos taken, only a dozen were any good, some of which are still rather flawed.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 28, 2011)

Thought I'd give this nice thread a little move along..


----------

